# Do you take a break at Christmas time?



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Just wondering if or how much of a break you all take from homeschooling over Christmas. We haven't really taken that much of a break this year. I didn't want to loose the momentum we have going - but am starting to see that maybe the kids need a couple of days off.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We usually take off the same days as our public schools because DS is hard to stay focused when his friends are wanting to come over and play. But, the entire month of December we usually do a lot of Christmas related activities.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

My children are grown now, but we always took off a couple of weeks at Christmas time. It's easier that way becasue of all the kids in ps, and the kids felt "left out" if they didn't get a vacation too. Plus, we had varying ages of children, so the older ones would be off from college, and the younger ones wanted the same break.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

When my children were in their early elementary years, we finished our bookwork the week of Thanksgiving, and didn't start back until January. But we did a lot of unit studies, cooking, writing letters, visiting and such, much of which counted as 'school' subjects.

Now that all my children are older, we typically only take off the two weeks that the schools get. Our homeschool classes took off three weeks though, except for PE which only has two weeks off. 

Dawn


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

We took 1 week off for Thanksgiving.
We took 2 weeks off for Christmas.
That was it for 'scheduled' vacations.....


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

We've always taken off from Thanksgiving through Jan. 1; then hit it hard until we finish up in mid-May. Not so much for the kids, rather myself. I find that I don't get burned out through the school year by having that break.

It does break the momentum a bit but we're able to get back in the routine pretty quickly. I make the first day back a very light day; 2nd day a bit heavier; 3rd day not quite up to normal, but close -- then it's all out from there. It has always worked good for us in order to get readjusted to the routine and the momentum returns before the first week is over.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dw worked a seasonal job this fall in the mornings so when the holidays rolled around we only took one week off. but we take off for two birthdays in december and have some long weekends planned for random fridays and mondays.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

We take our time off in the winter and spring because it is to hot in the summer season to much outside, so we do school then.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Every year is different. This year we took off the week before Christmas, then this "tween" week we did 2 days of history. 90% of that is me reading to them and since we just started in November we are "behind" for an early finish. But we just finished the first semester of Math the last day before break, so things will lighten up near the end of the year then we can double up on history.


----------

